# Scrabble, our Border Terrier puppy monster.



## Barcode

Here's Scrabble, our nine week old Border Terrier in a variety of poses. Note the last one: I went for a shower, returned, and discovered her eating the christmas decorations 

Amazing that we can tell she has already grown in a week, and can no longer charge through the stairgate. She's doing fairly well in that she knows 'Sit', and is starting to nip a bit less fiercely. As hard as it is, we couldn't imagine her not being here now


----------



## new westie owner

Very cute  My sister has border called Harry great little dogs


----------



## Superash

what a cutie!! Great pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Swiper

We have got a Jack Russel x Border Terrier puppy called Millie and she is the spilt to Scrabble, I will try and upload a picture of her later.


----------



## dragon33

Very nice looks content


----------



## Barcode

Cheers 

What's amazed me is how much she has noticeably grown in a week! The first few days she managed to get THROUGH the stairgate, and this morning, could be found headbutting it in frustration. She can no longer whizz along the floor and end up under the sofa either. Also, her coat is changing colour in places. Must be like the human toddler stage ... but accelerated


----------



## CKins

She is SOOOOO cute. I love border terrorists. I would actually love to own one one day.

Terrorist by name...terrorist by nature!

My OH knows one called Wilma, she is quite old and came out wearing a little purple fleece jumper, adorable!


----------



## Horse and Hound

There's a lakeland x border at our yard.

Roo is his best mate.

Harvey is frightened of him. :skep:


----------



## sarah456

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## aurora

lovely puppy i've got 2 girls Poppy and Meggie :biggrin:


----------



## portiaa

He's beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## kent h

cuteeeeeee...


----------



## KME2014

What a gorgeous little face!!
I just love terriers!


----------

